# Black Face Rolex Pocket Watch (Fleet Air Arm Issued)



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi All,

This afternoon I got a Christmas phone call from an old retired cycling friend. In the course of talking about retirement hobbies, he mentioned that he had a black faced Rolex pocket watch with 'an inverted V and an a number on the back'. It was given to him twenty or thirty years ago by his boss in the NHS department they worked in. His boss had been in the Fleet Air Arm, and my pal,who couldn't think why he should be the recipient of such an unexpected gift, speculated that his boss had possibly 'forgotten to give it back' when he left the service!

Anyway other than saying that military watches are very collectable, and usually wrist watches make more than pocket watches, I couldn't comment further.

As I said, this isn't a sales post on the sly, and I obviously haven't any photos to show, but I wondered where such items fit into the spectrum of WiSdom. Anybody able to enlighten me?......

Graham


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

They do come up at Auction houses...............usually go for low hundreds so don't get too excited, it's not in the same league as a 5517 :lol:

Just to add is it a Military "V" or does the dial say Mark "V" which was a non luminous black dial version, loads of these about!!


----------

